# How to build an overhang roof for a entry/patio door



## Kevin6778 (Dec 15, 2010)

I want to build a perminant over hang roof over my to doors. One door is a patio door, 6' wide by 80" high. The other is a standard entry door, 36" by 80" high. I want to finish them w/ matching shingles and flashing. My question is, is there a standard size roof for either? Also, I would like to build them without support pillars if possible. And, if I do need some support pillars, I would much rather try to put 45 degree posts, (from the side of the house to the roof line). I appreciate Anyone who can give me any advice. Thanks, Kevin


----------



## cmhog (May 27, 2011)

*need instructions to build door overhang*

need instructions for door overhang


----------



## Kevin6778 (Dec 15, 2010)

*door overhang*

yes, if you any helpfull hints. thanks:thumbup:


----------

